# OpenTshirts DTG Set Up Pricing Question



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

We are working on the DTG Pricing for the DTG version of the OpenTshirts system. I have some questions about pricing if anyone can answer them that would be great because I have never priced out DTG.

We have set up the pricing based quantity and imprint sizes in the increments. 10 square inches, 20 square inches. 30 square inches etc all which you can set up in the system.

My question is white bases on DTG when are they applied and how you recamend settin it up in the pricing admin?

Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

underbase is for dark shirts mainly if you could set up a check box that adds underbase pricing that could be modifieid that would be awsome , also maybe allow fow various underbase settings as the settings change from different shirt types .
this way we could set up a price grid for different products
that would be my wish list
keep up the great work !


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

I think we have the perfect senario now.. thanks to post and PMS...


----------

